# Freight Rates?



## sedurbin (May 30, 2009)

What kind of freight rates should a person expect to pay if they were to ship hay from Missouri to Florida or Texas? Have any of you guys shipped much hay and, if so, what kind of problems did you encounter? We are thinking of shipping small squares and maybe 4'x5' rounds. Just looking for any advice. Thanks


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Not sure about the rates, but I did read an article about somebody else shipping small squares in regular van trailers and if it sat too long down in that humid Florida air before getting unloaded, even hay that was baled dry would start to get moldy around the edges. They ended buying their own trailers and improving the ventilation in them.


----------



## Production Acres (Jul 29, 2008)

Florida is a pensulia and many times freight is hard to get coming back out of FL. sometimes a truck will have to come all the way back to GA to get a back haul. The futher down into fl you get it seems the more expensive the freight becomes. Comming out of the midwest and going down to fl might be a little cheaper that freight for us leaving TN. This week it has been running $1.3-1.60/mile. Freight comming out of the midwest or west coming here, we can generally get for $1.1-1.40.
The biggest problem you will face with your rd bales and small square bales is getting weight on a truck. Going to be hard!


----------

